# "Send thanks for tip" button greyed out and not clickable



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The send thanks button from the trip details page is greyed out and not accessible, tapping it does nothing.

I can only get to it from the trip summaries page, which is annoying.

Just me, or is this a known issue?


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

I think you’re the only one who clicks that


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

It's been happening for me too. Not that it's a terribly huge concern or anything.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> The send thanks button from the trip details page is greyed out and not accessible, tapping it does nothing.
> 
> I can only get to it from the trip summaries page, which is annoying.
> 
> Just me, or is this a known issue?


Happening to me too.
I used my other phone that I haven't updated in quite awhile, and button still works, but I noticed on both phones, the requested times for the listed rides are screwed up. 
7:40pm ride is listed as 3:16am for example.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Same thing here. Button is greyed out and won't work. An IT company, BTW.


----------

